# Liquid Smoke



## JGDean (Jun 6, 2010)

Does this product "go bad" or expire? I have several bottle of different types and I know they are at least 10 Years old.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine are 3 or 4 years old, im still using them and still upright and breathing too.  Just checked my bottles and dont see a written expiration date on them .  I did do a little searching.  One brands website guarantees the product for 2 years.  Claims because of its low PH and antimicrobial properties, it would last twice as long.

larry


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2010)

I could not find liquid smoke for a long time, and kept reading all kind of recipes with it, so finaly when i did find some I cannot remember any of them, the recipes I mean, do you care to tell me what you use the stuff for. I know I can google it, but I would like a tasted recipe, please.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I could not find liquid smoke for a long time, and kept reading all kind of recipes with it, so finaly when i did find some I cannot remember any of them, the recipes I mean, do you care to tell me what you use the stuff for. I know I can google it, but I would like a tasted recipe, please.



CharlieD it is used in foods you want to have a smokey flavor without having to acually smoke it... I have a bottle but for the life of me can't remember why or what I used it for... When the mind is working properly again, I might remember and i'll let you know...


----------



## GB (Jun 6, 2010)

Charlie, I use it when I make brisket. My brisket is made in the oven so the way I get that great smoky flavor is to use a capful of liquid smoke. It is great stuff, but very powerful so just a little bit is all you need. I also use it when making beef jerky.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually use it when making chili, or when using the forman grill, since the stuff on that grill doesnt get the charcoal-like flavor.  The stuff is kind of potent ,and as a vinegary-like flavor as well,  so u need to add it sparingly ( a few drops at a time).  Probably could be added to marinades as well.  In my store it is usually located by the steak sauce, and mine are in bottles not too much bigger than a tobasco bottle.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 6, 2010)

I tend to use it only for making my BBQ sauce.  A little goes a long way.

I did add some to a meatloaf once too...


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry for kidnaping the thread, I looked at my bottle and could not find the exparation date.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never known a bottle of Liquid Smoke to go bad.  Charlie, I use it in my BBQ sauce.  I also will add a few drops to ground beef when I cook hamburger patties on the stove.  Once I had some tuna steaks.  I rubbed a little Liquid Smoke on them and baked them.  You could almost not have been able to tell the difference between them and beef steak!

Barbara


----------



## JGDean (Jun 10, 2010)

Jerky marinade.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2010)

JGDean said:


> Does this product "go bad" or expire? I have several bottle of different types and I know they are at least 10 Years old.



I personally think it goes bad.  I had a bottle of it that I'd had for who knows how many years, and I used just a tiny amount in some hamburger.  The burgers were horrible, so I concluded I just didn't like the stuff, and threw it away.  Recently I bought a new bottle to make Kalua Pork in my slow cooker and it was fantastic, with a wonderful smoky pit flavor.  My only conclusion is the first bottle had gone bad.  Just my opinion though.  My advice is, before you ruin a recipe, buy a new bottle.

PS.......Charlie, I'll post my recipe for Kalua Pork in a few minutes.  It's wonderful!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got a bottle from 1903. Couple of years ago when I bought it I took a taste.... seemed just fine to me.. But no, I wouldn't use it!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I've got a bottle from 1903. Couple of years ago when I bought it I took a taste.... seemed just fine to me.. But no, I wouldn't use it!!!



OK gf, I just gotta ask......why did you buy a bottle that was 107 yrs old??


----------



## JGDean (Jun 10, 2010)

"When in Doubt...Throw it out?"


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2010)

JGDean said:


> "When in Doubt...Throw it out?"


That is always the safest route. Liquid smoke is a relatively inexpensive item so it won't break the bank to trash it and buy new. Then you are good for another 10 years


----------

